# Warriors of Chaos - Horde of Tong -(pic heavy)



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

For a while now i have been looking to start a warhammer army and i settled of WoC. The Skull Crushers being the deciding factor when they was released. So with the release of the new army book i decided to put aside other projects and get an army done. Now before the book came out i had already settled on a theme and how i wanted the army to look and feel. So with that theme in hand i have probably not the greatest list lol 

So blowing the dust off some very old books, Realms of Chaos-Slave to Darkness and The Lost and the Damned I took parts from there to base my warband on. In the SoD it mentions other 'Powers' namely The Great Abomination. There is also a story about how the tribe of Tong appear and battle other tribes and laying waste before vanishing into the north. So with this in mind my barbaric horde was born and my Lord came forth. 

So to start with, a unit of Chaos knights (thanks to a friend for gifting these to me) They came built so i didn't do any conversion work on them. I just got straight on with making bases! I wanted them to look like the horde is moving down from the mountians and badlands of the north. So i went crazy on the bases and will continue to put this through the whole army.


So far i have put on the base metals and they have had a single wash. I intend to bring the brass up to gold whilst darkening the steel/silvers. The bases will be getting more work as i will be putting grass and patches of snow on them.



























This is the a few models from the back rank. They look way over the top on there own but in the unit they kinda blend in lol









And a few from the front rank. 









This is a rough mock up on what the warriors will look like. I understand that warriors are supposed to sealed in there armour! But oh well, rules are there to be broken 











For now this will be the chap leading the horde.

I have painted this model before so i wanted to make a few changes. I converted the weapon options on him and put on a different head. So nothing to major done to it but enough to give the model a unique feel. The Juggernaught will be black and the under section has been painted red, though its hard to tell in the pictures. Still alot of work to do on him. 









And in true gw fashion a weapon thats way over the top :grin:













Oh and today as a break from painting i have been making a BSB.










I am a little unsure on the banner. In the is pic the pieces are just lay next to each other. I want it to be big, but until the units are made i will keep all the pieces apart. So this is the first mock up and no doubt there will be plenty more.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Those chaos knights look really impressive. I quite like the bases too, although in 40k they would never get any cover. I like the skullcrushers too. They are screaming for a 40k chaos marine conversion.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

The knights are very nicely done! The bases look epic, line of sight magic may be a problem, but who cares when they look that cool! The jugger lord looks fantastic too. Its interesting to see that your using beastmen and space wolf bits, as i had planned to for mine aswell for a northern viking like look! Im desperate to get a hold of some thunderwolves to put skull crusher mounts on, but id then need to get rid of the juggers and space marines. But yeah, great looking bits so far, what are we likely to see next after the knights, marauder horsemen and skullcrushers?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Yeah line of sight could pose problems but i tend to only play good friends or people who work at or visit the studio. So they are use to my armies with ott bases lol The space wolf bits just happened, it wasn't planned. I had no marauder bits at the time so after going through my bits box i came out with them and gave them a try, ideas then exploded from that point. As for the beast men shields i liked the look so had to make them work, but they fit with very little cutting or modeling. When i convert i try to make things match with out having to use huge amounts of greenstuff.


Once the knights are finished i have set myself a fast unit to paint so warhounds will be after them. Build wise i plan to get a marauder unit built and based. It will be 30 models but i have a few ideas on fillers or i should say extras. The idea is for a horde so i will mix a few things in and my aim will be to make it look like a tribe but also adding large amounts of individuality to the models! And hopefuly retain some sanity to paint them.

Skullcrushers on wolves is a great idea. If i didn't love juggers so much i'd steal it  If you get the kits and want to trade or sell them, then pm me


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahh marauders... Love the models, but, after m elves im a bit tired of infantry (Never been a fan anyway really). Might get a kit of gors and marauders to mix up as forsaken, but i dunno really. Good to know the parts fit fairly well with each other though! I should really get warhounds next aswell, as theyre the one unit im not so keen to paint but theyre essential. If youve not already had the idea, ogres look lovely with marauders!  Saw a guy do that a while back in my local store. 
I do indeed love juggers aswell, but, i prefer painting fur to metal recently


----------

